# Bacon grease question.



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Im cooking some bacon this morning and tomorrow morning I have some fresh fish to cook.
Alright to leave the grease in the pan 24 hours in an air-condioned house/ Safe to do?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

My grandma always did. I myself drain from the pan into a jar and store in the fridge.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> My grandma always did. I myself drain from the pan into a jar and store in the fridge.


Same here...she kept it in a quart jar right there on the stove top in a house with no AC.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Should be ok...
Though I don't personally see the benefit form using bacon grease to cook fish in....
cannot recall ever eating bacon flavored fried fish. 
I tend to save my bacon grease for projects that will benefit from that bit of flavor boost.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I bet you are right. I never thought of the bacon flavor. Better to save if for gravy!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

If you render it out it will take most of the bacon flavor out.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would strain it right away and put in a small diameter clean jar and put in the refer. Use the nice white grease for the fish, Adds great flavor OR just use butter for the fish. This is my only options as that is all we have, here...James


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I took advice from jwal10 and cooked in butter. Delicious.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What kind of fish? Breaded, battered or just fried?


....James


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, we've panfried fish in bacon grease. It's excellent!

So is popcorn popped in bacon grease. WOW!

Grandma always kept an open pan (iron skillet) with bacon grease on the stove. We are more refined. We have a circa 1950's aluminum grease can (complete with strainer and cover!) That's where we store our grease, right there on the shelf.

It doesn't get a chance to go bad, so it doesn't need refrigeration.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Make bacon butter. After the bacon grease has set out and turned somewhat white and more solid, put 4 teaspoons of it in a glass 2 cup measure along with a stick of butter, not margarine. Add any finely chopped herbs you like the taste of - I usually put in a total of 2 or 3 teaspoons of herbs - and melt in the microwave on low power. Remove from microwave. Stir with a wooden spoon to blend flavors. Allow to cool. Pour into a freezer container of choice and shape and place in freezer until firm to touch. 

You can then use small cookie cutters to make those cute little circle shapes that fit perfectly on biscuits. It's also one of the best steak toppers. And if you want to get really fancy you can freeze it in candy molds and then store the shapes in a covered freezer container. It holds a good taste for at least 6 months.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> Make bacon butter. .


OH.

My. 

GOODness!

That sounds incredible! You :rock: Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I pour mine into a jar and keep it in the fridge. I never strain it, why waste all that good stuff?

I always fry our eggs in bacon grease, and it adds such a great flavor to so many other things! Roasted brussel sprouts... yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Pony said:


> OH.
> 
> My.
> 
> ...




You're welcome and I hope it lasts longer for you than it does around here. I make the stuff because we only buy/eat bacon about twice a year and this is the best way I have of making it last.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We also have the old aluminum grease saver with the strainer in the top & a lid. We keep it sitting on the counter next to the stove. Catfish is great fried in bacon grease, btw! 
With most fish, I cook it in a bit of olive oil that butter and spices have been added to.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Also keep mine in an aluminum grease saver with strainer top. Never refrigerate it. Funny story though. Once my neighbor (when we lived in town) called to ask if we had an old coffee can or something she could dump her bacon grease in because she didn't want to pour it out on the ground or down sink. So I sent over my bacon grease saver can. She returned it the next day - shiny, clean, and empty :smack

I think she missed the point. I also have no idea what she did with the grease since she then had to find something to do with her grease as well as mine that was in the can already.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

paradox said:


> Also keep mine in an aluminum grease saver with strainer top. Never refrigerate it. Funny story though. Once my neighbor (when we lived in town) called to ask if we had an old coffee can or something she could dump her bacon grease in because she didn't want to pour it out on the ground or down sink. So I sent over my bacon grease saver can. She returned it the next day - shiny, clean, and empty :smack
> 
> I think she missed the point. I also have no idea what she did with the grease since she then had to find something to do with her grease as well as mine that was in the can already.


Do you think maybe she swiped YOUR grease?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Pony said:


> Do you think maybe she swiped YOUR grease?


No I am pretty sure she just had no clue that you are supposed to save that stuff and use it. She mostly "cooked" sandwiches and fast food from what I saw.:happy2:


----------

